# meow meow meow meow :)



## shes a REAL card (Oct 31, 2005)

here i am as a kitty!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  obviously it's not that detailed, i was just playing around.

on eyes:  pink opal pigment, mystical mist e/s in the crease, blacktrack to line and #5 lashes :O

cheeks:  dollymix, fleur power, pink opal pigment

lips:  magneta lip pencil, snob lipstick, pink poodle l/g





















meow


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 31, 2005)

You are so freakin adorable.  Are you gonna wear this to work tomorrow?


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 31, 2005)

SOOO cute!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Oct 31, 2005)

So Cute! Makes me want to try this tomorrow


----------



## tnn (Oct 31, 2005)

adorable.


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks guys!  too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is suuuper easy as you can see.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_You are so freakin adorable.  Are you gonna wear this to work tomorrow?_

 
<3  i wore it to work yestadayyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




idk what to wear to work tomorrow.  hmmmm


----------



## avd1995 (Oct 31, 2005)

*blush*






 You look very cute!!!!


----------



## angelwings (Oct 31, 2005)

That looks great


----------



## breathless (Oct 31, 2005)

what a beautiful kitty!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 31, 2005)

You are one of those people who have so mcuh personality that it even shows through in the photos. You look so sweet, bubbly and always lovely.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 31, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 31, 2005)

you girlies are the best.  thank you, you make me feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_You are one of those people who have so mcuh personality that it even shows through in the photos. You look so sweet, bubbly and always lovely._

 
thank you miss lisa!!!  <3

hope everyone has/had a happy halloween


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 31, 2005)

You're very welcome sweetie, it's true! Have a great Halloween xx


----------



## Midgard (Oct 31, 2005)

Very cute!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 31, 2005)

I loveeeeee the lips mucho and the lashes.GOSH.I'm so horrible with fake lashes.: (


----------



## Jude (Oct 31, 2005)

You hot thing


----------



## pale blue (Oct 31, 2005)

The lashes are great! So cute


----------



## KJam (Oct 31, 2005)

You're gorgeous in any species!


----------



## user4 (Oct 31, 2005)

omg, i love it!!! u look freakin adorable, thats awsome...


----------



## user3 (Oct 31, 2005)

You look so freakin' cute!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 31, 2005)

TOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!  I love it!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL thanks girlies.  MWAH!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 31, 2005)

awwww


----------



## lover* (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha, thats like the most adorable thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 1, 2005)

That's way cute.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 1, 2005)

cute


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2005)

rawwrr! how cute r u jeannie??? love it!


----------



## JessRocks (Nov 1, 2005)

Awww...you look sooooo cute!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_here i am as a kitty!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  obviously it's not that detailed, i was just playing around.

on eyes:  pink opal pigment, mystical mist e/s in the crease, blacktrack to line and #5 lashes :O

cheeks:  dollymix, fleur power, pink opal pigment

lips:  magneta lip pencil, snob lipstick, pink poodle l/g





















meow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Giggles*  You are so cute!  I thought I had posted a reply to this already but I guess not.  I kept seeing the pic you use as your avatar and whenever I see it in a post I smile.  Very very cute.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 10, 2005)

What a cutie meeeeeooooow


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

Who can resist a kitty look?! Not I! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## cherripi (Nov 10, 2005)

WHOA those lashes are huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty!!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 10, 2005)

ahaha i love your last face expression! i like ur heart shaped nose thing too!


----------



## circe221 (Oct 14, 2006)

SO cute! Great Halloween costume idea!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 14, 2006)

How adorable!


----------



## Kim. (Oct 14, 2006)

this is so cute! I love the lipcolour.


----------



## aziza (Oct 14, 2006)

Ack! I love it...those lashes are crazy! I want them!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 14, 2006)

Hah, that's too cute!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

the black and white one is soo adorable!
Love the pink lips


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG, THAT'S ADORABLE! And the falsies look delicious!


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 16, 2006)

super cute!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2006)

That was cute


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

love the pink lip color!!


----------



## Lalli (Oct 16, 2006)

omg! thats cute! and them lashes rock! i must get some


----------



## ecberger (Aug 27, 2007)

jdfhsdflkhsdfskljfLOVE.
favoooriiiitee
xxxxx


----------



## pichima (Aug 27, 2007)

you look soooo adorable!
it must be fun to be next to you


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

awww sooooo cute!!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww i'm glad this was bumped up, you look adorable!


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2007)

Too cute.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 27, 2007)

haha cuutee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love that second to last one its way cute.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Aug 27, 2007)

You are so cute!


----------



## doniad101 (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome fotd! you look great! so cute! but you look really familiar!? were you on another makeup site?hmmmm... well, again, cute pic!


----------



## ecberger (Aug 27, 2007)

LOVEEEE.
come to caliiii and do my makeuppp.
cutestt FOTD everrrr :]
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daFilli (Aug 27, 2007)

im going to use this for my next fancy dress invite lol u look so cuteaful.


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 28, 2007)

you are tooooo cute for words!


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 28, 2007)

lol!  this is beyond adorable!!!


----------

